# NEW ARCHERY SHOP!!!! EGF, MN



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

ok guys, i dont do this very often but i feel i need to here. i found out that a new archery shop opened in east grand forks, its called valley archery. its beside valley truck on the north side of the building. i went in there about a month ago jsut to check it out and see what they had to offer. well i started to talk to Tim the guy that runs it. really good guy that will do whatever he can to help ya out. i have been in the market for a new bow for a while, and i was going around to different place to shoot bows and see what i liked. well i went in to this place 4 times wanting to shoot bows and i finally decided on the bowtech patriot. Tim set about 6 different bows up for me to try on the 30 range they have there. it was great to be able to shoot and get a feel for a bow before i bought it. their prices were really good too. the shop is open from 1 till 9pm monday through friday, they have a 30 yard range available for $5 per day, no membership required. so if u jsut want to go check your sites $5 will get it done. if nothing else jsut stop by and check the place out.

mark


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

ND needs more archery shops like this. When I lived in Indiana, I had access to a couple of places just like you mentioned. It was indeed nice to shoot a bow before you bought it.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

jsut a bump, Tim placed an order for some new bowtechs today. he will also be having leagues there in the spring.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well valley archery got in their first 05' bowtech today. it was a defender with the new cam system. the cams are similar to the cam&1/2 but have a very different feel. the bow is really quite and fast as can be. stop over there and try it out, there are also 4 more bowtechs that should be in this week. he has a few new martins in also i believe.

mark


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Thats good to hear Mark. Since moving to BIS I havent found anyone capable of tuning a bow. I still get my work done at Southern Archery in MN. Its a disappointment when you want to shoot through paper or a chrono and have nowhere to do it. Have you been out this fall and arrowed a ND whitetail?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have been out a few times. seen some nice bucks. last week i was at full draw on a nice ten point three times, twice at 40 and once at 20 and couldnt get a shot through the brush. owell i am heading back to ohio in a couple of weeks so i will stick a good one there hopefully.

mark


----------

